# Thetford error 10 code



## Popey271264 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi all
Just joined..... have an elddis Odyssee 544 2008.    Just developed fault  on fridge....not had from new so unsure if pcb ever replaced.     Had cell leak on 12V battery so had to replace battery - just wondering if this could cause fault.   Rarely use 12V supply for fridge but still like to resolve all the same.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy  you might have better luck on the  appropriate  place can't help, but I'm sure someone will be along:welcome :camper:::wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 31, 2018)

Welcome, you can find Thetford fridge error codes on this link
http://www.swift-owners-club.com/support/oem-handbooks/thetford/troubleshooting-fridges.pdf


----------



## Tes (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## The laird (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello and welcome, enjoy, glad you have joined us


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Apr 4, 2018)

I forgot that Thetford also make fridges. I only looked on the thread because I was fascinated by the thought of a toilet that displayed error codes.


----------



## Old Git (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I forgot that Thetford also make fridges. I only looked on the thread because I was fascinated by the thought of a toilet that displayed error codes.



Don't tell anyone but so did I :rolleyes2:


----------



## REC (Apr 4, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> Don't tell anyone but so did I :rolleyes2:



Me too! :rolleyes2:


----------



## jeffmossy (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you got your fridge sorted


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Apr 4, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> Don't tell anyone but so did I :rolleyes2:



Must remember for April 1st next year.


----------

